
 Blaine Cook: Twitter is dead to me... - nickb
http://twitter.com/blaine/statuses/822826159
======
walterk
Enough on Twitter already. I'd wager that 90% of the stories on Twitter have
had no cumulative value whatsoever. It's all a bunch of temperature taking
with no real insight.

Same goes for Microsoft-Yahoo.

------
tonystubblebine
I'm pretty sure he meant it literally--IM is his primary interface for Twitter
so when it's down his personal usage pattern goes down also. The post, like
many complaints on Twitter, is pretty dramatic. I don't mean to defend that,
just point out a bit of context that most people don't have (or if you're
Valleywag, don't care about).

------
TrevorJ
Ok. Nobody is allowed to bitch about Twitter anymore until you have given
food, electricity, water, and a computer to a small third world family so they
can bitch about Twitter along with you. :)

------
flipbrad
we rag on TC for shit headlines and then nickb does the same =(

------
sant0sk1
By "dead to me" he means that he'll only post 2x every six hours...

<http://twitter.com/blaine>

------
jacobbijani
If it's so easy why did you get fired for not being able to do it?

------
crescendo
That was so not worth the buildup.

------
xlnt
misleading title.

